# New fish! HM w/ dumbo fins



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

My gourami died this morning. :'( Woke up and he was fine, swimming and eating happily. Came home from school to a dead fish. Had a funeral in the bathroom and cried. My dad heard and said I could get a new fish. Deciding that my only fish from now on is bettas, I hopped in the car and we went to the nearest petco, where I got THIS guy. 
This is the kind of fish I expect to see on aquabid, or breeders on this site. He is a STUNNING butterfly halfmoon with an ENORMOUS pectoral fin, and the other is a nice size as well but nothing compared to the other. He is extraordinarily active and happy in his 2.5 gallon heated and filtered minbow.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Gorgeous coloring and finnage! I hope you enjoy your little friend! I agree with you, i did not have luck with any other fish----except my BETTA FISH!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! He is so pretty! Love his dumbo ear!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you myrainbowbettafish!  <3 He's doing really well so far.  And I have never seen a dumbo ear like that in person.  It's HUGE. Hehe.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

oh gosh just one side? That's so so so cute! More pics, and tell us when you name him!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! And I will, but I need some ideas! ;D Feel free to post some.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mines is a HMPK and his pectoral fins are uneven as well, some of my family, says "i found nemo!!" >.>" on of his big ears are twice the size of his head 
lol, but he is beautiful btw
strange i just noticed that his big ear is more "circle" like, and mines is more like a triangular shape :|


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooh, how gorgeous! <3 Love his coloring, and big eared betta's are so adorable. ;w;


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, he is stunning.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

He's a really nice lookin' fish! I love B.E. bettas!  If that's his petco cup he looks as big as some of the giant bettas  Really glad you found him, but i'm sorry for your loss that made you go out to the store.  Maybe it was meant to be. 

I wish my Petco sold big ear bettas!! They just did a MAJOR remodel of their store though so maybe I just have to be patient.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! He settled in really nicely already but he doesn't seem interested in food yet, he's too preoccupied by his new home.  He's very active and curious. And I LOVE his fins. Wish I could see him flare!
Betta lover 1507 - sounds like your fish is stunning! And hehe it's probably the tail type that causes the different shapes in fins. 
Galaxy - Thanks so much! I believe this pattern is called a butterfly pattern. 
Bombularina - thanks so much! I agree. 
Twilight storm - thanks! yes that was him when I just brought him home.  I'm glad I found him too, he'se really gorgeous and extremely healthy so far. I am really gonna miss my gourami but I guess he wasn't meant to be with me, and this fish was. Stay patient! There were at least 4 other half moons and DeT bettas at my petco with fins like this. It's all in the breeder.


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

That ear is fantastic! He's a special little nemo


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! He is a little Nemo.  He ate for the first time last night, 4 pellets. I have a feeling I'm going to have him for a loooooong time.  I've had my female VT girl Luna for a year and almost 3 months, my other boy Coral I've had for 9 months.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww... I love his big pectoral. Its like hes waving. Have you named him yet?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes!  He's very friendly, waves at everybody.  And yes! My mom kind of named him. *walks in* "Have you named him yet?" "No." "You should name him Jacob." "Like the hottie with a body from twilight? HAHA." "Yes. Call him Jake for short." *walks out* so that's what his name is now.


----------

